

 Kansas's Self-Destruct Button: A Bill to Outlaw Sustainability - DanI-S
http://www.bloomberg.com/news/2013-04-09/kansas-s-self-destruct-button-a-bill-to-outlaw-sustainability.html

======
bediger4000
I sense something of a "Dead Sea Effect" at work here. Even the writer of the
article migrated out of Kansas.

I guess the only thing that remains is to figure out how to deal with the loss
of I-70, and how to compensate for falling wheat production. And maybe a minor
refugee crisis.

